# Direct Venting from interior wall



## philshevlin (Nov 18, 2011)

I was hoping to add a NG fireplace to an interior wall about 6-8 feet from an outside wall.  I cannot go through the ceiling.  I know this is a rather general question, but I was hoping for some tips, pointers or suggestions.

I will be doing the job myself.  This is my first fireplace. I understand the concept of the venting, but have never worked with it.

Thanks!
Phil


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 18, 2011)

You will have to decide which unit you're going to get before we can tell you EXACTLY
how to vent it. Every unit has it's own venting charts in the respective install manual. 
Not all are the same, but, basically, you'll hafta top vent for "x" height add a 90 degree
(or two 45 degree) elbow(s) & run horizontally to the cap. The horizontal run may require
an upwards pitch TOWARDS the cap in order to vent correctly.
You will also have to refer to the venting manufacturer's requirements as to the clearances 
allowed above, below & to either side of the vent. That will tell you how close to a wall 
& ceiling you can be & how close you can box it in if you're going to hide the horizontal 
run behind a soffit. You will also have to decide whether you're going to bump it into the room 
or flush with the wall in the room - bumping it into the room on the other side of the wall.
Flush with the wall allows you to "hide" the venting in the room behind & gives you both a
cleaner look in the room where the fireplace is & doesn't cut down on the living space. 
Like I said above, you have to research the available products & decide on which unit 
will work best for your situation. Only then can we give you a more detailed plan of attack.


----------



## philshevlin (Nov 18, 2011)

Thanks!  As for the unit I was looking for anything that was the most flexible or -- better yet -- designed for my situation.

I'm in the planning stages right now.  The wall is straight/flush.  It looks like I may have to build a "false" partition between the fireplace and the outside wall to hide all the venting behind.  I was trying to see if I could avoid that. 

Roughly speaking, how large of an opening -- behind the wall -- is needed for the venting?


----------



## philshevlin (Nov 18, 2011)

This photo may help explain my situation.  This would work, but I prefer to keep the look symmetrical.


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 18, 2011)

If you're using Simpson DV, you'll have either a 6-5/8" OD or an 8-5/8" OD.
Side & bottom clearances to combustibles are 1". Top clearance is 3", or at least it WAS the
last time I installed in a situation like yours. Fire-rated sheet rock is not required.


----------



## philshevlin (Nov 18, 2011)

Thanks!

Then maybe matching bookcases to each side can be used to hide the plumbing.


----------

